# Pale Stools - Significant?



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

At my last meeting with my GI doctor he commented on the fact that my stools were unusually pale in colour - when I asked him if that was a problem he said he wasn't sure.Is it significant? Does a pale stool indicate anything?I've passed another very pale stool today after suffering quite bad abdominal pain this last week - and was wondering if this was a sign of anything other than IBS?I'm being tested for Chrohn's and Caeliac's too - but I'm beginning to wonder if I do have something other than IBS - because nothing seems to make me better.Even low dose prozac which did help initially seems to have lost its power.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

HI CLAIR. Before you get scared. Play detective. Get lots of colored foods like beets, tomatoes, black beans, chocolate, etc. If your bm doesn't change color I would then be concerned. Have you been eating foods like white rice, potatoes,white fish ,white chicken, etc. See what I mean?------------------


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Lucia,Yes - I had thought about that.What concerns me is that when my doctor commented on it - I thought it was pretty normal in colour.Even when I have eaten coloured stuff like beetroot and tomato - my BM's still seem pale going by the doctor's standards.Oh well, only 17 days to my next visit...


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Clair-- A comment and a question (perhaps a dumb one, but I have to ask):First, many of us on here experience pale stools. Mine have been mostly yellowish for 8 years (since IBS started). If it's something to be concerned about, then it's news to me. My GI didn't give a...well, you know.Now for my question...was this from a stool sample that your GI noted this? Partly I ask because I thought only lab tech types dealt with that and the doctors just looked at the results from the techs tests for ova and parasites.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2001)

I also have very pale stools. Sometimes they are almost yellow also. My doc told me that it is from malabsorbtion. I usually only get it when I have the severe D and it usually goes away in a couple days. It is just one of those things that goes with IBS.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I do believe that the bile (digestive fluid stored in the Gall Bladder) is the reason for the pale or yellowish color.When I was suffering with diarrhea it was the excess bile which had no storage sac left the light color was the norm for me with the watery diarrhea and mucus.Linda


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2001)

Clair Do you take loperamide hydrochloride?I think this causes my stools to be light in color. When I switch to pepto bismol my stools are dark. Maybe this is what is causing this.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I have pale orange/yellow stools too 95% of the time.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

LNAPE--I thought bile salts darkened stools. http://content.health.msn.com/content/asse...or_clay_colored Incidentally, this page I refer to makes me a little nervous...I don't know that I was ever tested for any of this stuff...


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

This may sound funny, but any product containing cocoa powder (not pure chocolate as in candy bars), always darkens the color. The darkness is even more visible with alkalized or Dutch process cocoa. You might want to try some chocolate cake or brownies made with cocoa or some chocolate sorbet.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Have you had a blood test? Pale stools could also be from an elevated bilirubin count.Stacey


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Mmmm,I've had all the regular stool sample tests for parasites,liver, kidney, immune system and thyroid problems - all came back normal.The observation was made by my GI doctor during my sigmoidoscopy - as I had D at the time.Mine aren't yellow in colour - just a very light brown - they don't float either.I didn't really notice it until he commented upon it....And I'm not taking anything other than anti-spasmodics to reduce the painful cramps....Puzzling!


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

HI STEVE E. I read the website you posted. It is scary stuff.But I am not afraid of getting seriously ill . I already have a game plan if that should ever happen to me. I plan to call hospices right away if I do get seriously ill.I noticed that you are a uni advisor. I am a college counselor. If I ever have to run to the bathroom I just tell the student I will be right back. They never complain or ask where I went. I get a lot of support at work so I don't feel I need to join a support group. But I think it's a great idea for students and fellow workers. I plan to retire next year so it is going to be great staying home and work in my garden.------------------


----------



## JillAnn (Jan 19, 1999)

Have you had your gallbladder checked?Just a thought....Jill


----------

